# 3D Printing > 3D Printers (Hardware) >  About to get my first printer

## Doxster

Hello,

I am about to pull the trigger on my very first printer. I'm very eager to get in on this new hobby of mine.

I've had my eyes set on the Original Prisa i3 MK2 now that they upgraded it with autoleveling bed etc.

I thought I'd throw a question out there to you gurus though, is this my best bet and that budget? Or can I get something even better for the same amount of money?

Best regards,

----------

